# Ice out crappie?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I usually continue with my ice fishing tactics (deep vertical jigging). However, I’ve never had much success finding the BIG crappie. Anyone have success find the larger crappie in the shallows around structure during ice out?

Where are the BIG girls when the ice melts?


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Mybe off


Rooster said:


> I usually continue with my ice fishing tactics (deep vertical jigging). However, I’ve never had much success finding the BIG crappie. Anyone have success find the larger crappie in the shallows around structure during ice out?
> 
> Where are the BIG girls when the ice melts?


Maybe off the campground ramp out from the steep hillside with the stairs. Should be decent weather.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Been doin a lot of research on ice out crappie. From what Ive been reading is the large females are the last to move into the breeding grounds. Once the spawn starts the males will move shallow to prep for the spawn. Your best bet to catch a trophy is to keep fishing deep at this time.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Maybe not ice out but I feel like the first 60-70 degree day after ice out which is usually mid March or a little later especially if the wind is blowing good they pile into the shallow wind blown coves. When the wind stops or the heat goes away so to the crappie. They are not going into sparing grounds yet just to eat. I have hit this right in the last 10 years maybe 4 days but it have been nice crappie almost every cast when I have been there at the right time. I am assuming those shallow coves are several degrees warmer than the main lake. I also have noticed is the water is dirty they come in. If it’s still fairly clear they do not come in. If you can see them they don’t bite near as well. I catch a lot of 12-13 inch crappie but I also never really catch the 14-17 inch fish that other people post so this may not be the jumbos your seeking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

It's all about timing. And I've only timed it right a couple times. Upper end of lakes. Sometimes even up the feeder creeks. An dirty water only seems to help. Long rod dipping shallow wood on warm sunny day right after ice out. Big girls will move in to eat on the smaller bugs/minnows that are attracted to the warming water around the wood. They move out as fast as they move in. It's happened for me as soon as the shallow water temps reach 40-42°F. 
I've done this on northern end of deep water lakes. And in a few ponds. I have one rod rigged with a baby shad. An another rigged with a really small ratso or cricket. An let the fish tell me which one they want.

Now the lake I usually fish is shallow. With lots of shallow bays with rocks and docks. 
My ice out tactic here is dipping docks with metal boat lifts. Sometimes only 6-10" under the float,running my float along the aluminium beams just under the water. This is more consistent for me only because there's not a hole lot of other options for the crappies here. And some years gettem this way from ice-out all the way through the spawn and beyond...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW……the knowledge available from the members of this site never ceases to amaze me.

Thanks!

I’ve now got several spots in mind and a plan as soon as I can get the kayak on the water


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rooster I forgot to mention an you prolly already know. But if the shallow wood has quick access to deep water near bye or a deeper channel then all the better.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I will take any advice I can get on where to locate BIG crappie (everyone keep them coming). 12” is BIG for me…..I’ve never caught anything close to 15” even in over a dozen trips to KY Lake.

LOL, if anyone wants to know how to locate the dinks……I’m your man!

Not during ice-out, but when the spawn gets into full swing, this year I’m going to experiment with some larger baits. Might even try some live bait. I’m going to forgo numbers, and see if I can finally get some size. I’ve seen firsthand how the smaller fish (Trout, striper, bass) can get a lure faster than a larger fish. Maybe a larger jig will discourage some of the runts, and give the big girls time to get there!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Rooster said:


> Might even try some live bait.


I think it will be less effort that way. Dunno.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I can't say I've ever had a day where I got into what the books and TV shows call "ice out crappies".
I've have had plenty of days where I've caught crappies just after ice out. One time I'll catch fish 10' deep along a drop off
lined with stumps in 12 fow. Another day at another lake I'll do good fishing 7'-9' deep in 10 fow. And another spot I fish the crappies seem to hold along a steep bank in 18 fow although the fish seem to hold 3' or 4' up off the bottom.
My best strategy I seem to have is to use and trust my electronics, cover a lot of water and keep moving until I make contact with some active fish.
Generally speaking I'll just use jigs to catch some fish but when the water is cold, sitting back using minnows under a bobber can be a great way to spend the day.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I want to know why any crappie would be above 18 fow in cold water. Was he/she pushed by current and temp?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TheKing said:


> I want to know why any crappie would be above 18 fow in cold water. Was he/she pushed by current and temp?


Idk but we catch them at Delaware reservoir in March in less than 8’ of water. Sometimes way less.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

TheKing said:


> I want to know why any crappie would be above 18 fow in cold water. Was he/she pushed by current and temp?


Food/and on those warm days when the waters cool warmth. Areas around wood or metal,or rocks,or even a darker bottom can bring warmer waters. Mostly closer to the surface. Wich will attract bugs and small minnows,and at times schools of shad.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rooster said:


> Thanks! I will take any advice I can get on where to locate BIG crappie (everyone keep them coming). 12” is BIG for me…..I’ve never caught anything close to 15” even in over a dozen trips to KY Lake.
> 
> LOL, if anyone wants to know how to locate the dinks……I’m your man!
> 
> Not during ice-out, but when the spawn gets into full swing, this year I’m going to experiment with some larger baits. Might even try some live bait. I’m going to forgo numbers, and see if I can finally get some size. I’ve seen firsthand how the smaller fish (Trout, striper, bass) can get a lure faster than a larger fish. Maybe a larger jig will discourage some of the runts, and give the big girls time to get there!


Rooster, if your willing to make a trip up here I can let you know if I get on some better fish an try to make a trip with you on buckeye Hoover or alum. I kayak fish too. But I'm fishing blind so I'm always looking for the shallower fish. Just easier for me to find w/o electronics. 
Last year was a dink fest at buckeye an slow over all but I did hit a 15" in early April . And usually get several 13s a year with a couple up to 14.. but alum and Hoover should be great this spring for size with all the 11/12s caught last couple years..... 
I do alot of crappie fishing ice out thru June.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

TheKing said:


> I want to know why any crappie would be above 18 fow in cold water. Was he/she pushed by current and temp?


I'm assuming it's because that's where the food is. 
The last day I fished before the ice shut me down was January 23. Water temp was 36 degrees and we were consistently catching crappies 7-8' deep in 8-10 fow. We had ice on the lake right next to where we found the fish. I'm sure there were fish under that ice too. Prior to fishing that spot we marked the mother load of crappie in another cove sitting 12' deep in 15 fow but outside of a few short fish they would not bite.
I have caught crappie in 4 fow with ice chunks floating by. In water that cold it takes a slow presentation to get any action.
A fish's metabolism seems to really drop once the water temps get down into the 30's. 36-38 degree water fishes a lot slower than even 41-42 degree water.
People think all shad head deep in winter, I'm not convinced. Go to any of these lakes where you'll see gulls hanging out in the winter. At some time during the day you will see those birds diving on shad.
Crappie will follow the shad, just like the gulls will.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

A buddy of mine fishes the MWCD lakes. He has told me that after ice out and when they start to fill the lakes, crappie will push right up next to the docks around the lakes. They will hold tight to the dock pilings in like 3-5 feet of water. He has shown me a few side imaging pics from his fish finder. Water temps were upper 30s-low 40s. He also said they can be there one day and gone the next, a lot depends on the sun warming up the docks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> A buddy of mine fishes the MWCD lakes. He has told me that after ice out and when they start to fill the lakes, crappie will push right up next to the docks around the lakes. They will hold tight to the dock pilings in like 3-5 feet of water. He has shown me a few side imaging pics from his fish finder. Water temps were upper 30s-low 40s. He also said they can be there one day and gone the next, a lot depends on the sun warming up the docks.


Some guys don't realize the opposite will hold true as well. As in these same docks will hold fish again in mid-late summer and early fall. Especially if there's pontoons on these docks. Or other types of shade. .I caught some real bruises last August shooting a bobby Garland on a 1/32 oz blades head no float ended docks and pontoons.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Some guys don't realize the opposite will hold true as well. As in these same docks will hold fish again in mid-late summer and early fall. Especially if there's pontoons on these docks. Or other types of shade. .I caught some real bruises last August shooting a bobby Garland on a 1/32 oz blades head no float ended docks and pontoons.


I watched an episode of Zonas Awesome Fishing and he was doing pretty much what you are talking about but for bass. Fishing docks in the heat of the day in summer, that had like 2-3 feet of water, pitching frogs up under docks and pontoons. Absolutely crushing bass. He was fishing such shallow docks he was kicking up mud with his trolling motor. Those fish were holding super tight to the shade but could care less how shallow it was.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Is it true that 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water this time of year?


----------

